# Care Packages for SOJTF-A



## Muddergoose (Nov 28, 2012)

I recently got in touch with USSOC Public Affairs inquiring how to send care packages to members in the sand box. I was given info on who and where to send them to, and my fellow vets here in Canada are putting togther some salty things and magazines ( as requested) 

 If any of you are interested, message me and I will give you the APO to send them to.

Muddergoose


----------

